# Initiative ergreifen



## Mike369 (26 August 2009)

Hallo Kollegen, 

Muss jetz mal was los werden...
Das ganze gerede, welche Programmiersprache mehr verwendet wird beziehungsweise benötigt wird, kotzt mich jetz an und sage ganz ehrlich aus meiner sicht...NEIN AWL stirbt nicht so schnell aus und für alle Anfänger und neue SPS-Programmierer JA ihr braucht es(vllt. nich jeder).
In den ganzen Kursen Pro1 - 3 wird zu schnell und zu wenig drauf eingegangen. Es wird statt von 0-100, -von 0-10 und dann von 60 - 100 durchgekaut und das bringt mir nix vor allem nich wenn mein weiterer berufsweg dafon abhängt:sb7:. Und nur AWL Kurse gibt es ja leider nich zumindest mir nich bekannt....
Alleine durchkauen ist ja gut und schön aber hat keinen direkten weg sondern ist mehr ein hin und her gehacke.
Aus diesem Grund Rufe ich hier mal alle Neulinge und andere auf die es wollen mit zu machen einen eigens dazu erstellten kurs zu führen.
Ich werde deshalb jetz da ich die konektion hab schauen wie viele mitmachen wollen und dann einen extra AWL-Kurs aufstellen der von einer guten-ich betone wirklich sehr guten und geprüften Fachkraft- gehalten wird. Die uns nich nur alles einfach so beibringt, sondern auch die hintergründe erklärt und ihre erfahrungen mit einfließen lässt.
Dieser wird in München bei Siemens statt finden und wenn alle dazu beitragen die mitmachen wollen, noch dieses Jahr. 
In diesem Sinne, hoffe habe mein anliegen so weit schildern können und hoffe auf reges Interesse...:s12:
@Waldy: Musst mit machen, hab dabei an dich mit gedacht.

Grüßle @ll

P.s. sry fällt gerade auf das das in stammtisch gehört hätte...


----------



## erzteufele (26 August 2009)

blöd nur das die neue S7-1200 keine AWL sprache mehr hat ....

ich selbts habe nur AWL gelern (auf der Steuerung) AEG A020 oder so und S5 ... da ich aber auch viel Schaltalgebra / Digitaltechnik hatte sind Logikverknüpfungen mit Fup und Kop n.P. mir ist es eigentlich voll egal mit was zu Programmieren ist. aber so Persönlich finde ich z.b. die Springerei in AWL oder auch anderen Sprachen verabscheuungswürdig! Da ich auch Basic/C/C++/Visual Basic/Visual C++ gelernt habe also Hochsprachen und diese jetzt auch immermehr mittels SCL in die SPS kommt denke Ich das wenn man richtig knackige schnelle Programme damit schreiben werden muss. Klar geht manches mit Fup/Kop auch ist aber meist langsamer.
Ja und AWL halt ... ist halt awl *g* muss man aufjedenfall noch können zumindest für die alten maschinen... aber für die neuen .. mmm weiß nicht.

Und ich bin nicht so ein fan von Kursen ich setzte mich lieber hin und Probier´s bis ich es verstanden habe, alle AWL befehle stehen ja im Handbuch und für was man welchen nimmt kann man ja meist mit klaren sachverstand auch herrausfinden ;-) 

Grüßel erzi


----------



## t-poke (26 August 2009)

*Gute Idee!*

Nee, eigentlich eine verdammt gute Idee!

Ich bieg mir grad die Finger krumm, wegen ein paar blöden AWL-Zeilen...

Ich wäre dabei!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Taddy (26 August 2009)

Hallo
was ist KOP oder FUP?..nie gehört.:grin:


----------



## Mike369 (26 August 2009)

Na ja Handbücher:TOOL: und so klar ist ja kein ding aber man verbiegt sich dran...aber das ist halt rein auf feldwegen zum ziel kommen aber ich will auf geterten straßen ans ziel weils leider zeitlich grad nicht anderst geht...wie gesagt von dem zeug hängt es ab ob ich arbeitslos werde oder nich und hab nich viel zeit...

Gut dann sin wir schon 2....also 5-9 leute wären schon top...
P.s. leider kostet es was da werden wir nich drum rum kommen aber das liegt nich in meiner hand tue aber was ich kann das wir s billiger kriegen..

naja bis dahin mach ich mal weiter auf den feldwegenROFLMAO:


----------



## wolder (26 August 2009)

> NEIN AWL stirbt nicht so schnell aus und für alle Anfänger und neue SPS-Programmierer JA ihr braucht es(vllt. nich jeder)



Und deshalb sagte mir der Dozent, dass man sofort AWL mitlernen soll!
Also immer wieder Netzwerke in AWL programmieren und ausprobieren.
Lösungen wurde auch in AWL gezeigt.

Also liebe Neulinge, sofort auch AWL mitlernen und immer wieder in AWL programmieren. Das übt und macht vieles einfacher.

Gruß wolder


----------



## Mike369 (26 August 2009)

Preis wird sich so im rahmen von 600-700 ca. belaufen...
man könnte es aber vllt. auch billiger kriegen wenn es ein forumsmitglied halten würde
Nachteil das vllt. die hardware fehlt und das es nicht geprüft wird und nich so gut ist wenn man so was noch nie gemacht hat aber wär vllt. auch ne überlegung wert....wer also was weiß immer her damit

P.s. mal aus meiner sicht ist das aber auch eine investition für die zukunft die man immer hat und somit denk ich mal nicht zu teuer


----------



## wolder (26 August 2009)

600-700€ für wie lange? (1 Tag, 2Tage, 5Tage...)
Was soll alles drin vorkommen? Angefangen von kleinen und-oder Schaltung bis zu loop schleifen...

Wie sollen die Teilnehmer vorgebildet sein?
Schon mit Programmiererfahrungen oder angefangen bei 0.

Ich werd wohl nicht dran teilnehmen, weil mir die Zeit fehlt, aber es interessiert mich schon, was ihr vor habt.

Gruß wolder


----------



## Mike369 (26 August 2009)

Naja also es wird so 2 Tage sein vllt. auch mehr das muss man erst mal schauen...erst mal müssen Leute interesse haben damit ich das hier mit dozent und firma ausmachen kann...

Also ihr solltet vorkenntnisse mit der Hardware schon haben...
Es fehlt die Zeit um auf die Hardware auch noch einzugehen.
FUP und KOP sind nicht wichtig aber vllt. besser wenn ihr das schon mal in den anderen sprachen gemacht habt aber nicht zwingend.

Es wird bei AWL von wirklich Null angefangen bis hin zu komplizierten Sachen wie z.B. Indirekte adressierung, Loop, und so weiter.


----------



## wolder (26 August 2009)

Und das in 2 Tagen?!
Besonders wenn man beim Programmieren bei 0 anfängt?!

Ganz schön heftig...


----------



## Mike369 (26 August 2009)

Tja aber in SCL Kursen sind es ja auch nur 2 Tage
Man könnte es auch ohne weiteres auf bis zu 5 Tagen aufstocken aber es werden wahrscheinlich nich alle so viel Zeit haben und damit wird es dann auch automatisch teurer
Aber wenn alle damit einverstanden sind und das so wollen ist das kein Problem und wär auch besser als 2 Tage gar keine frage


----------



## wolder (26 August 2009)

wobei scl in 2 Tagen *ohne* Vorkenntnisse auch nicht wirklich zu schaffen ist.

Wie gesagt, es kommt auf die Vorkenntnisse an.
Wenn ich schon programmiererfahrung habe, dann wird das mit AWL und SCL einfacher werden zu lernen.

Wünsch euch aber ganz viel Spaß und wehe, ihr berichtet nicht!

Gruß wolder


----------



## Mike369 (26 August 2009)

Danke dir,

Berichte auf jedenfall dafon, die frage ist nur:

"WIRD ES SO VIELE TEILNEHMER GEBEN DAS ER ÜBERHAUPT STATTFINDET"??

wär auf jedenfall schade wenn nich denn wie gesagt es gibt normalerweise nirgends einen AWL-Kurs


----------



## wolder (26 August 2009)

Nen reinen AWL-Kurs hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
Ich kenn das nur so, dass bei einem "normalen" Kurs immer AWL mit drin ist und beigebracht wird.


----------



## Chefmech (27 August 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Tja aber in SCL Kursen sind es ja auch nur 2 Tage
> Man könnte es auch ohne weiteres auf bis zu 5 Tagen aufstocken aber es werden wahrscheinlich nich alle so viel Zeit haben und damit wird es dann auch automatisch teurer
> Aber wenn alle damit einverstanden sind und das so wollen ist das kein Problem und wär auch besser als 2 Tage gar keine frage




SCL ist ja auch einfach, das kannst auch in einem Tag lernen


----------



## wolder (27 August 2009)

Wie wärs denn, wenn wir unseren eigenen AWL-Kurs zusammenstricken?

Ne PDF, leicht geschrieben also auch für Anfänger geeignet, die dann von den Forumsteilnehmern mit Programmbeispielen und Erläuterungen erweitert wird.

Ich mein, das meiste steht ja in der Siemens-Hilfe, doch oftmals auch so schwer beschrieben, dasss Anfänger da nicht wirklich mit klar kommen.

Gruß wolder


----------



## Mike369 (27 August 2009)

@Wolder

Ja das wär ne sehr gute Idee, auf jedenfall mal ne alternative die frage ist nur wer Zeit hat da schnellstmöglich was zusammenzustellen


----------



## wolder (27 August 2009)

Ich hoffe alle!!!
Ich muß mal schauen, ob ich den Anfang machen kann.
Wenn ich ein bißchen was fertig habe, dann mach ich einen neuen Thread auf.
Allerdings sollten dann viele ihren Senf dazugeben. Das erleichtert die Arbeit und ich muß nicht alles alleine schreiben.

Schaun mer mal.

Gruß wolder


----------



## Mike369 (27 August 2009)

Ja sogar ich kann bissle was beisteuern aber leider nich viel...müssen halt kucken das es kein durcheinander gibt sondern sortiert


----------



## Mike369 (27 August 2009)

am besten macht man in ne datei die jeder dann abändern kann


----------



## wolder (27 August 2009)

Wenn jeder in der Datei rumfuschen kann, dann gibt es nur ein Durcheinander!
Dann ist irgendjemand ein Fehler unterlaufen und die hälfte der Datei ist dann futsch.

Nein, wenn dann würde ich mich drum kümmern und jeder könnte sein Beispiel mit Text an mir schicken. Ich würde das dann mit einpflegen.


----------



## Mike369 (27 August 2009)

Ok dann so klingt gut


----------



## derwestermann (27 August 2009)

Ist sicher nicht bei jedem so, aber ich habe sehr viel davon gehabt, daß ich vor meinem Einstieg in die SPS-Welt Prozessoren in Assembler programmiert habe.
Man lernt dann wie so ein Ding überhaupt arbeitet, was auch die Programmierung in Hochsprachen erleichtert.
Wenn man nicht weiß, was aus dem graphischen, oder hochsprachigen Zeug im Prozessor gemacht wird, kann man arg ins Schleudern geraten.
Damit sage ich nicht, daß jeder Assembler können muß!

Was glaubt Ihr, was ich für Augen gemacht habe, als ich in einer 945-CPU einen 80186 vorgefunden habe!


----------



## erzteufele (27 August 2009)

Macht doch einfach bei wikipedia einen artikel auf AWL-Programmierung ;-) da könnt ihr dann alle drin rumschreiben und die ganze welt hat was davon "sofern man sich sowas reinziehnt"


*ROFL*


----------



## sixt (27 August 2009)

Nja... ich find schon die Step7-Hilfe zu AWL nich schlecht. Hab das jetzt relativ flott gelernt und komm mittlerweile mit den Standard-Dingen ganz gut zurecht. Adressierungen hab ich manchmal noch meine Probleme mit, aber ansonsten läuft es mittlerweile ganz gut.


----------



## wolder (28 August 2009)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack.

Wenns gefällt, können wir ja einen eigenen Thread aufmachen und das weiterführen.

Gruß wolder


----------



## Beren (28 August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Rumbler (28 August 2009)

*Super!*

Finde ich einne Spitzenidee! 

Weiter so das PDF ist ja schon ein super Anfang!

Gruß Rumbler


----------



## prinz1978 (28 August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Super Idee kann ich nur sagen,weil eben AWL Programmierung sehr mächtig ist in der SPS Welt.Mich kotzt auch dieses Halbwissen über AWL an,ich kenne einige in der Praxis die das wirklich gut können die lassen aber einen blöd sterben und geben keine Info her. Ich bin mir auch sicher das unter uns sehr viele Profis gibt die das fliesend beherschen (siehe FAQ seite),wenn die aktiv mitmachen entsteht in kürzer Zeit ein Nachschalgwerk (pdf) über awl Programmierung.Das ist dann eine super sache wenn jeder da nachschauen kann sei es im Brufsleben oder in jeglichen Ausbildungen oder gar in Ausbildungsstätten.Nur mitmachen muß man wie heißt es so schön 
*SPS-Forum.de -> Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*


----------



## Paule (28 August 2009)

wolder schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorgeschmack.
> 
> Wenns gefällt, können wir ja einen eigenen Thread aufmachen und das weiterführen.
> 
> Gruß wolder


 
Hallo Wolder,
schaut ja schon mal gut aus. 
Was mir spontan aufgefallen ist, soll aber keine Kritik sein 
1. Es wird nur die Positive Flanke erwähnt.
2. Es fehlt mir ein bisschen dass ich einen richtigen Flankenmerker bilden kann 

```
U E 0.0
FP M 1.0 // M1.0 ist solange High wie das Verknüpfungsergebnis "1" ist.
= A 4.0 // durch das FP wird der Ausgang für einen Zyklus auf "1" gesetzt
 
U E 0.0
FP M 2.0 // M2.0 ist solange High wie das Verknüpfungsergebnis "1" ist.
= M 2.1 // M2.1 ist nun der eigentliche Flankenmerker und kann ...
U M 2.1 // im gesamten Programm verwendet werden (ein Zyklus High)
= A 4.0
```


----------



## sixt (28 August 2009)

gerade indirekte Adressierung wäre interessant... da blicke ich z.B. aktuell noch nicht 100% durch und darf die F1-Taste des Öfteren verwenden...


----------



## Mike369 (28 August 2009)

@Paule: Gut schon mal wieder was dazu gekommen...und das komische ist das ich s kapiererfolg


----------



## wolder (31 August 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> ```
> U E 0.0
> FP M 1.0 // M1.0 ist solange High wie das Verknüpfungsergebnis "1" ist.
> = A 4.0 // durch das FP wird der Ausgang für einen Zyklus auf "1" gesetzt
> ...


Hallo Paule,
hast recht. Die negative Flanke hab ich total vergessen!
Ich bin Kritikfähig ohne Ende. Ich hoffe ja, dass ihr mich verbessert bzw. die PDF erweitert!

Allerdings, sollte man bei FP M1.0 wirklich dabei schreiben, dass der M1.0 solange High ist, wie das VKE "1" ist?

Ich meine, dann müßte man mal dabei schreiben, wie eigentlich die Flanke funktioniert, praktisch mit dem Beispiel aus der S5. Ich denke es würde reichen, wenn man schreibt, dass das ein Hilfsmerker der Flanke ist, der im gesamten Programm nicht weiter schreibend bearbeitet werden darf.

Aber genug hier. Ich werd mal ein neuen Thread aufmachen. Da können wir dann weiter machen.

Gruß wolder


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

dürft ruhig lachen:

Ich will bei signal um 1 erhöhen...wie schreib ich das


----------



## wolder (9 November 2009)

```
U E0.0
FP M0.0
SPBN _000
L MW20
L 1
+I
_000:Nop 0
```

Bei keiner positiven Flanke wird die Addition übersprungen.
Bei positiver Flanke werden die Zeilen ausgeführt.

Gruß wolder


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

oh shit ich depp hab die flanke vergessen...danke dir wolder


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

der schreibt bei mir SPBN_000 nicht??


----------



## crash (9 November 2009)

wolder schrieb:


> ```
> U E0.0
> FP M0.0
> SPBN _000
> ...



Da muss noch das T MW20 rein.


----------



## crash (9 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> der schreibt bei mir SPBN_000 nicht??


Leerstelle zwischen SPBN und _000.


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

ups... merci


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

jetz sagt er sprungmarke ist nicht definiert?? was muss ich da definieren bzw. wie...das so ein kleinkramm so viel mist machen kann


----------



## Gebs (9 November 2009)

Hallo Mike,

_000: NOP 0

Gruß 
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

jo hab da grad was gelesen sonst würd ich das jetz von dir nicht kapieren aber er macht es nicht...

U e0.0
FP m0.0
SPBN _000
L mw1
L I
+1
T mw1
Nop 0


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

ach scheiße sry...mom.


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

jetza hab s...danke dir


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

es macht zwar immer noch nich das was ich will aber jetz ist erst ma nix mehr rot, der rest werd ich jetz schon auch irendwie zum zählen bringen


----------



## xhasx (9 November 2009)

AWL wird sterben!
Und ob's jemand braucht...
Was mit AWL geht, geht mit SCL schon lange - und eleganter!!
Ich hab auch noch ein paar AWL Leichen in meiner Soft... Pointerberechnung und so Sachen. Aber ich mache eigentlich alles nur noch mit SCL.
SCL ist für mich der Favorit - es ähnelt auch der Scriptsprache in WinCC flexible...
Das einzige was nervt ist die Sache mit den Quellen...


----------



## wolder (9 November 2009)

xhasx schrieb:


> AWL wird sterben!



Kann sein, aber so schnell noch nicht!!!

Hast Recht Crash.
T MW20
fehlte noch.

Ach und Mike...

```
L MW1
L 1
+I
T MW1
```
Damit wird es besser klappen. Zumindest das Zählen!

Gruß wolder


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

Jo danke wolder:

Awl wird sterben wenn ich das schon hör!!
ja wird es und ja scl is einfacher, aber wenn es in den stellenangeboten verlangt wird und viele noch nich scl wollen, dann muss ich erst mal awl lernen und danach scl, beides geht nich so schnell, und die frist läuft im januar aus...jetz kann sich ja jeder denken worum s geht...ohne awl keine chance auf arbeit für mich und pro3 und serv3 muss ich auch noch machen...


----------



## The Blue (9 November 2009)

L MW 1
+ 1
T MW 1

das geht auch und spart zykluszeit
zwar nicht viel...


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2009)

xhasx schrieb:


> AWL wird sterben!
> Und ob's jemand braucht...
> Was mit AWL geht, geht mit SCL schon lange - und eleganter!!
> Ich hab auch noch ein paar AWL Leichen in meiner Soft... Pointerberechnung und so Sachen. Aber ich mache eigentlich alles nur noch mit SCL.
> ...



Danke für den innovativen Vortrag mit neuen Informationen, die wir schon 20 Jahre zu hören bekommen.


----------



## Paule (9 November 2009)

xhasx schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch ein paar AWL Leichen in meiner Soft... Pointerberechnung und so Sachen. Aber ich mache eigentlich alles nur noch mit SCL.


 
Du machst alles in SCL?
Ganz normale Bit - Zuweisungen? 
*ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (9 November 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Du machst alles in SCL?
> Ganz normale Bit - Zuweisungen?
> *ROFL*



die gibt es einfach nicht, wird alles byte und wordweise geschrieben ... für die bessere nachverfolgbarkeit


----------



## Bernard (9 November 2009)

*Darstellungsarten von S7*

Diese ermüdenden Diskusionen über die Dartstellungsarten finde ich völlig überflüssig.Soll doch jeder nehmen was er kann,oder muß.Jede Darstellungsart
hat für irgendein Problem Vor-Nachteile,deshalb gibt es ja auch mehrere.
Wo steht geschrieben das man nur eine benutzen soll.Soweit es der Kunde
zuläßt,verwende ich die Darstellungsarten die mir sinnvoll erscheinen.

Viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## UniMog (9 November 2009)

Bernard schrieb:


> Diese ermüdenden Diskusionen über die Dartstellungsarten finde ich völlig überflüssig.Soll doch jeder nehmen was er kann,oder muß.Jede Darstellungsart
> hat für irgendein Problem Vor-Nachteile,deshalb gibt es ja auch mehrere.
> Wo steht geschrieben das man nur eine benutzen soll.Soweit es der Kunde
> zuläßt,verwende ich die Darstellungsarten die mir sinnvoll erscheinen.
> ...


 
*ACK* Danke........ 

Man nimmt für sein Problem / Aufgabe das Tool / Werkzeug womit man es 
am effektivsten lösen kann.

Umso mehr Tools / Sprachen man beherrscht umso besser....

-AWL
-KOP
-FUP
-Graph7
-HiGraph
-CFC
-SCL

Jede Sprache / Tool / Werkzeug hat was für sich.
Mit AWL sollte man meiner Meinung nach anfangen weil es für mich die Basis darstellt.

Auch immer das geschreibe von *"Ich brauche einen extrem schnellen Code"*
deshalb mache ich alles in AWL......
Ich glaube die meisten hier können Ihren Code im OB35 alle 100ms aufrufen und Ihre Anwendungen funktionieren immer noch.
Wir haben bestimmt nur wenige Leute hier die Anwendungen haben wo es 
wirklich auf Zeit ankommt...........und die macht man dann meistens mit Sonderbaugruppen.

Oft schreibt der Kunde auch vor was man machen soll.........
Und bei der Fehlersuche ist man in einer grafischen Darstellungen einfach schneller.....So ist es auf alle Fälle bei mir....


----------



## IBFS (10 November 2009)

Bernard schrieb:


> Diese ermüdenden Diskusionen über die Dartstellungsarten finde ich völlig überflüssig.Soll doch jeder nehmen was er kann,oder muß.Jede Darstellungsart
> hat für irgendein Problem Vor-Nachteile,deshalb gibt es ja auch mehrere.


 
Zum Glück reden wir ja von STEP7 und nicht von CoDeSys V2.X  
Denn bei CoDeSys V2.X kannste AWL vergessen   (LD / ST  ...)
Das einzig brauchbare ist da wirklich ST (SCL).


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

hab das jetz mal ohne spbn gemacht:

U e0.0
FP M0.0
ZV Z1
L MW1
L 1
+I
T MW1

was ist da falsch?? der zählt dauernd am stück hoch


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben bestimmt nur wenige Leute hier die Anwendungen haben wo es
> wirklich auf Zeit ankommt...........und die macht man dann meistens mit Sonderbaugruppen.
> ...


bei mir kommt es auf Zeit an - und meist sind es NICHT Sonderbaugruppen, die mir dann das Leben erleichtern.


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> hab das jetz mal ohne spbn gemacht:
> 
> U e0.0
> FP M0.0
> ...


L und T sind nicht VKE abhängig!

Aber das gehört hier jetzt nicht unbedingt rein, mach für sowas in Zukunft besser einen neuen Thread auf.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> hab das jetz mal ohne spbn gemacht:
> 
> U e0.0
> FP M0.0
> ...


 

```
U e0.0
[COLOR=red]FP M0.0[/COLOR]
ZV Z1
```
das mit der Flanke vor dem Zähler kannst du dir schenken,
das macht der Zähler schon intern.


```
L MW1
L 1
+I
T MW1
```
dieser Teil wird zyklisch durchlaufen, also muß ja gezählt werden
ohne Sprung wird es nicht gehen


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

@Ralle: doch find ich schon, is ja mein Thread und damit fang ich jetz auch an(initiative)


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> @Ralle: doch find ich schon, is ja mein Thread und damit fang ich jetz auch an(initiative)



Lol, stimmt, na von mir aus kannst du das gerne machen!


----------



## Gebs (10 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> hab das jetz mal ohne spbn gemacht:
> 
> U e0.0
> FP M0.0
> ...



Wie Ralle schon geschrieben hat sind L und T nicht VKE-abhängig. Deshalb wird in Deinem MW1
ständig hochgezählt.

Wenn Du es ohne Sprunganweisung machen willst, warst Du schon auf dem richtigen Weg.
Du brauchst die Addition gar nicht mehr, wenn Du einen Zähler nimmst:

```
U E0.0
ZV Z1
L Z1
T MW1
```

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

@Helmut: ne sry aber ohne Flanke zählt der mir durch..
@Ralle: Ja ok weil du s bist mach ich nen neuen, solange ihr vorbei schaut

Neuer Thread:AWL Anfänge


----------



## UniMog (10 November 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> bei mir kommt es auf Zeit an - und meist sind es NICHT Sonderbaugruppen, die mir dann das Leben erleichtern.


 
Hast Du mal ein Beispiel ???
Was für Anwendungen sind das denn ????


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Hast Du mal ein Beispiel ???
> Was für Anwendungen sind das denn ????


Bei mir ist es Motion Control, meist ähnlich fliegende Säge. Mit einer 317er bekomm ich da rund zehn Achsen mitnander in Griff bei Zykluszeiten um 2ms.

Mit Sonderbaugruppen habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. so ne Zählerbaugruppe zur Wegerfassung statt eines Drehgebers (ist es die FM350?) hat mir aufgrund ihrer Flexibilität schonmal sauer aufgestossen - das Ding hätte nur zu zählen brauchen, den ganzen Schnickschnack wie Interrupt, Hardwarefreigabe, einen (oder mehrere???) Ansteuer-FC mitsamt global-DB hätte ich nicht gebraucht - wenn das Ding ganz normal seinen Zähljob in ein EW oder ED erledigt hätte.

oder so ne 314C mit Technologie: der PWM-Ausgang hat ganz schön Rechenleistung für sich in Anspruch genommen. Also hab ich die Technologiefunktion nicht benutzt und statt dessen selbst einen FB geschrieben, der das dann bei zwar einem zehntel der Frequenz nur konnte, aber Rechenzeit für wichtigere Dinge übrig ließ.


----------



## UniMog (10 November 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es Motion Control, meist ähnlich fliegende Säge. Mit einer 317er bekomm ich da rund zehn Achsen mitnander in Griff bei Zykluszeiten um 2ms.
> 
> Mit Sonderbaugruppen habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. so ne Zählerbaugruppe zur Wegerfassung statt eines Drehgebers (ist es die FM350?) hat mir aufgrund ihrer Flexibilität schonmal sauer aufgestossen - das Ding hätte nur zu zählen brauchen, den ganzen Schnickschnack wie Interrupt, Hardwarefreigabe, einen (oder mehrere???) Ansteuer-FC mitsamt global-DB hätte ich nicht gebraucht - wenn das Ding ganz normal seinen Zähljob in ein EW oder ED erledigt hätte.
> 
> oder so ne 314C mit Technologie: der PWM-Ausgang hat ganz schön Rechenleistung für sich in Anspruch genommen. Also hab ich die Technologiefunktion nicht benutzt und statt dessen selbst einen FB geschrieben, der das dann bei zwar einem zehntel der Frequenz nur konnte, aber Rechenzeit für wichtigere Dinge übrig ließ.


 
Hast du Deine Motion Control Bausteine selber geschrieben oder benutzt Du zB. Easy Motion Control 2.0.......
Deine Umrichter sind das mehr zB. Miromaster 4xx oder setzt Du mehr zB. Sinamics ein ???

Wir machen relativ viel mit 315/317T + CU320 + S120 Sinamics.
Der Kram läuft sauber und mit Simotion Scout hat man ein gutes Tool zum 
einrichten.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2009)

... selber geschrieben ...
... Danfoss VLT und neuerdings Stöber MDS5 ...

Tools sind halt immer so eine Sache: Einarbeitung nötig, Flexibilität <-> Komplexizität, und: was nicht geht, geht halt nicht ...


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (13 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> hab das jetz mal ohne spbn gemacht:
> 
> U e0.0
> FP M0.0
> ...


 

dumme Frage am Ende: fehlt da nicht die Zuweisung, dass der Zählwert von Z1 auf MW1 übertragen wird?

Ansonsten ist das doch ne Endlosschleife und er rauscht bei jedem Zyklus um 1 hoch, der die das Merkerwort 1.

Ups ____ Änderung:
Oh.... Habe grade gesehen, das dies jenes welches schon beantwortet wurde.....


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (13 November 2009)

... und als alter FUP und KOP Anwender: ja, so ganz ohne AWL geht es nicht. Sprünge werden einfach übersichtlicher *find.

Aber, ich hab echt Probs, Fehler im laufenden Programm zu suchen, wenn die Umschalterei auf KOP/FUP nicht geht.....


----------



## Mike369 (13 November 2009)

Nicht nur du...ich muss ja schon 3 mal überlegen wenn ich das selber programmierte am nächsten tag nochmal anschau...aber das wird schon mal


----------

